
The Great Decoupling: The U.S. presses for a post-pandemic decoupling from China - lawrenceyan
https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/05/14/china-us-pandemic-economy-tensions-trump-coronavirus-covid-new-cold-war-economics-the-great-decoupling/
======
rodiger
Our worker protections are comparatively too strong to decouple and not see a
stark rise in prices across industries.

